# Cannon, NH: 11/28/09



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2009)

12-18" of super dense snow. :grin: Met up with awf170 for the day and saw jumpturn (T4T) in the parking lot. Front Five was were it was at though we summited first. Summit had 3' drifts on one side of the trails and rocks on the other. Turns down Taft to Upper/Middle Hard were challenging as the snow was grabby due to the dense wind blown nature of the snow. Skinned back over to the front five and skied Rocket which was superb. Still dense but not as grabby. Back up for another down Paulie's Folly whose middle section has me screaming! YEAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Despite being on my 79mm waist skis, I managed to open it up on Paulie's and had one helluva run (including flying through the air laid out sideways due to a waterbar. Awesomeness). A little under 3k vert for my first major tour of the year. Front Five was pretty tracked up by the time we left but still untracked sections are left. No rocks, insane base, Cannon at its best. I don't go to Vermont when Cannon gets good snow. 8):-D


----------



## MrMagic (Nov 28, 2009)

very  very nice


----------



## WJenness (Nov 28, 2009)

A+ good work... I think I'm budgeting for AT gear next year.

-w


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2009)

Full and detailed report along with a few more pics now up on my site.

:beer:


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2009)

sweet!  thanks for the pics!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice work Steve!  Glad to hear that Cannon got the goods!


----------



## severine (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for the stoke!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice stuff Steve....man, that air/wind reached Bangor about mid-afternoon..:roll: , and hasn't let up.


----------



## TheBEast (Nov 28, 2009)

Fire up the stoke meter!!


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 28, 2009)

I almost skipped work today to head up there. I'm wishing I did now.


----------



## polski (Nov 28, 2009)

WJenness said:


> A+ good work... I think I'm budgeting for AT gear next year.
> 
> -w


Of course no sooner do I pick up my AT setup but I target lift-served. :dunce:  That's so I could get my boys out though, let them notch November on their belts too. So BW is our destination, with an official trail count of 27 that appears to equal seven or so completely distinct ways down, only three of which will be groomed.

Great report Steve. If you do get to BW look for mustachioed middle-aged dude, probably charcoal DNA top, black pants, black Boeri helmet and new (08-09 black) Gotamas. Oh yeah, and boys age 12 and 9.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome!!  Knew you'd have a report when I got out of work.  This makes up my mind where we're headed tomorrow!
Thank you!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice.  Can't wait to get some!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 29, 2009)

polski said:


> Of course no sooner do I pick up my AT setup but I target lift-served. :dunce:  That's so I could get my boys out though, let them notch November on their belts too. So BW is our destination, with an official trail count of 27 that appears to equal seven or so completely distinct ways down, only three of which will be groomed.
> 
> Great report Steve. If you do get to BW look for mustachioed middle-aged dude, probably charcoal DNA top, black pants, black Boeri helmet and new (08-09 black) Gotamas. Oh yeah, and boys age 12 and 9.



I was planning on BW today but man am I sore from yesterday. I could deal with some soreness, but my knee is a bit tricked out and I don't want to screw with that for November turns. Especially when today is not going to be as good as yesterday (temps got above freezing at 2000 feet yesterday at Cannon so I assume most of BW is going to be a bit manky today). Besides, if I rest up the knee today, I can dawn patrol Cannon tomorrow before work and that would be much more fun.

:beer:


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I was planning on BW today but man am I sore from yesterday. I could deal with some soreness, but my knee is a bit tricked out and I don't want to screw with that for November turns. ....Besides, if I rest up the knee today, I can dawn patrol Cannon tomorrow before work and that would be much more fun.
> 
> :beer:



Watch it young man!  First day out, getting carried away already.  I had a friend blow out his ACL 2 weeks ago, surgery to come.   I hate that part of life - the injury part.  Take good care of your knees.  I'm planning on doing a few runs with you this year, so don't mess up!

But I envy the opp you have of getting out tomorrow AM.  Looks like the temps are starting to track in the right direction.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 29, 2009)

billski said:


> Watch it young man!  First day out, getting carried away already.  I had a friend blow out his ACL 2 weeks ago, surgery to come.   I hate that part of life - the injury part.  Take good care of your knees.  I'm planning on doing a few runs with you this year, so don't mess up!
> 
> But I envy the opp you have of getting out tomorrow AM.  Looks like the temps are starting to track in the right direction.


Technically, it was my fifth day out but my first big day of touring. Unlike last year when my first day of touring was my first day out. That day I only managed to do 2k vert and was hurting much worse.

Definitely taking care of the knees, thus the decision not to ski today. Having just entered my 30s last year and having had some sort of injury every year for the past four years, I am starting to listen to my body more than my heart more than I used to. Not a whole lot more, but hopefully enough to keep me safe(r).  So thus, I am actually going to bail on tomorrow morning. Not so much due to fatigue but rather mixed precip which will mank up the snow.

We'll get those runs in this season for sure! :beer:


----------



## Ice Queen (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool. Winter is here, finally.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 30, 2009)

Missed you out there Steve.I took a short hike up to ski Rocket once on Saturday afternoon.Surprizingly good.I took a couple short runs up Mittersill Sunday.The snow was a little heavier than the day before with temps about 36.My 50 year old legs take more abuse every year.Uugghh.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 30, 2009)

How were the runs on Mittersill? Specifically, how was the pruning done this past off season? One of the benefits to the prune job is that Mittersill would now be a solid early season option for earned turns during the early season whereas historically it was not skiable without significant base damage until deep into the season. Which has historically not stopped me from doing some really stupid things. :lol: But it would be nice to be able to earn turns over there with less than a foot of base if the opportunity presents itself prior to the summit opening.


----------

